# D3 Anfänger



## dlpo8 (31. März 2014)

Hey ich bin Einzel Spieler im D3 Universum,ich hatte mir beide Teile vor 2 Wochen geholt und bin endlich auf 70 angekommen.Nur stelle ich mir die frage.
Wie ich den nun am geschicktesten vor gehen muss um an bessere Ausrüstung bekommen kann.Ich bin zwar schon ein paar mal den 5 Akt noch mal gelaufen aber nichts bei gewessen! Und wollte mal auf diesem wege mal fragen ob mir ein doch erfahrener Spieler ein paar Tipps geben könnnte.Ich spiele im Game ein Babaren!  

mfg DLPo8


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. März 2014)

Abenteuermodus spielen und / oder Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöhen


----------



## dlpo8 (31. März 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Abenteuermodus spielen und / oder Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöhen



Hab ich auch schon ein paar 10x ca und nur mist bei Raus gekommen leider meist fehlt die Stärke auf der Waffe oder so ..


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. März 2014)

Einfach weiter spielen. Das ist ja der "Sinn" des Spielprinzips.

Auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden droppt auch besseres Zeug. Eventuell kannst du dir auch bessere Items herstellen beim Schmied (wenn er Lvl 10+ ist).


----------

